# Do I need a grate?



## JennyD (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi Folks,

I've got a monster of an Old Mill flat top double door wood stove.  Was over at a buddy's house last night with a fancy new vermont castings, and they have a grate in their stove.  Should there be a grate in my stove? Right now I just build the fire on the floor of the firebox, and carry on, though my coal bed often leaves something to be desired.  Am I missing something? Is there some grate that should be there, or is it just the OM design?

Stove measures roughly 28"x25"

Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Oct 29, 2016)

No, the new VC stove has a built-in grate because it has an ash pan to collect the ashes. 

How does the coal leave something to be desired? Is it not burning down completely? If so that might be the wood is not fully seasoned. If so, open up the air more at the late stage of the burn cycle.


----------



## JennyD (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks.  There is no grate, and no ash pan.  The coals get buried in ash, it's impossible to really rake the coals, they get buried in the ash.


----------



## begreen (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes, that is the way the stove (and many others) is designed. Sounds like you could use a coal sifter.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GT8J30K/?tag=hearthamazon-20


----------



## Dave_1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Video Help


Do it Your Self Help
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/homemade-coal-grate.1444/

Got The Moola - Buy It
http://www.hayneedle.com/product/24...type=pla&kw=&gclid=CLSyyszlg9ACFUo8gQodzsMCMQ


----------



## gzecc (Nov 12, 2016)

Dave_1 said:


> Video Help
> 
> 
> Do it Your Self Help
> ...





JennyD said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I've got a monster of an Old Mill flat top double door wood stove.  Was over at a buddy's house last night with a fancy new vermont castings, and they have a grate in their stove.  Should there be a grate in my stove? Right now I just build the fire on the floor of the firebox, and carry on, though my coal bed often leaves something to be desired.  Am I missing something? Is there some grate that should be there, or is it just the OM design?
> 
> ...


Try putting a couple of separated bricks. Make some fires on them, see if there is any benefit.


----------

